# Heating homes without electricty.



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey all. I have two medium size remote ( 2 hours away in mountains) camp/houses that I need to rock and tape. Problem is there is no power at all. The solar unit is weeks away from being installed. Normally I would just run a generator 24/7 but only if it was a day or so. From my house its at least 2 hours away. GC is a real dbag and said deal with it. I work directly for HOs so we are trying to figure out something cost effective to keep things moving and keep a Feb 1 deadline. Any suggestion would be great. I checked our local rental store but they had nothing.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, back in the old days (when it wasn't just Mr Willys nailing up board! ;-), we used to use propane pot burners. They certainly aren't ideal, but they worked. During the day, you could use fans to help move air.
I sure wouldn't want to go back, but it might be just what you need. 

You could always take a bedroll, spend the night and babysit your generator! :whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I had no idea but they make a conversion cap which allows my Honda to hook up to a 55 gal barrel. At first I was thinking maybe al tow behind generator but that's a bit overkill.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kerosene heater dude.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have one like this, If you weren't so far a way I'd give it to you.
*What ever you do* don't let them run out of fuel or you get black soot on the walls and ceilings.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I just went out and picked up a Honda 3500W inverter with a 6 gal extended run tank. I also picked up a small Kero from my neighbor. That way I have back up if something happens. Normally I wouldn't take a job like this but I ended getting all the roc, tape, paint, and T and G ceilings with crown. Its a long haul for sure but the guy who owns Bass Pro Shops and the golfer Greg Norman just got permits to build 800 new homes and 10 great Adirondack camps. Plus a new marina, Golf course, and some condos starting in the 750k range. So far they really just started the infrastructure like water, sewage, electric, etc.. but now its time to start building some houses and condos. So far I have just two quickies but I am hoping to land 4 more as soon as spring arrives. I am kinda excited to get back in the swing of things with along side but not for some decent builders. So far I have avoided working directly for an gcs and lifes good. No more nickel and dime bs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to my world Boco.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres my kerosene heater and hot water thermette.

I don't use it for work it just part of survival kit, One day I might get hit with a big quake and have no water or heating etc so I got this and serviced it, Goes well throws out incredible heat, Once these were a common appliance with many brands. 

Just start it outside, Then bring it inside and turn it off outside again, The starting and stopping is a little fumy overwise they burn surprisingly clean.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Amazing heat they put out. If everything is right, they are 98-99% efficient if I remember correctly.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Last year this time I finished out three homes at 10 below 0 .


no power .. just a kero space heater during the day off a genny. 


if they held up ? great! If they didn't? I don't give a ****!!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> Welcome to my world Boco.


 I just taped my first house since spring 2014 bout 2 weeks ago. my FN truck is still a mess. OMG I must have weighed an extra 10 pounds with all the mudd all over the front of my shirt and back of pants. I don't even want to talk about my boot laces getting bound together. I still have two tapers who do mostly new condos and commercial but I also now have a full time (when the fishing isn't good) carpenter. Any how my taping days are over. Been doing nothing but carpentry since October. I started by doing a few small T an G Vaulted ceilings which in led to doing crown then hanging doors and installing baseboard. I am hooked. Plus I got a **** ton of work coming. My new favorite tool is my Paslode nailer.:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

This winter has been awesome. I was outside this past week in a t shirt. Last winter was brutal avg high for Feb was Zero. Three more months of this would be great. One company I have been working with has poured 2 foundations a week for the last 3 months. Its insane they still have 8 to get to. Next week is expected to be in the 40s.:thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't gotten my Arctic Carhartts out of the closet yet, nothing more than a sweatshirt and a windbreaker. If I ever needed a winter this mild, this just happened to be the one.
I'm feeling lucky.


----------

